# blown fuse?!?!



## SonyaWon (Jan 26, 2007)

today has been a rough day. i managed to crush and shred the tips of 2 of my left fingers while moving furniture at a friend's house. thankfully i'm an EMT and managed to not pass out but did manage to bleed all over the damn house.

so here i am, typing with one hand. why? because when i left my friend's house to get first aid supplies and nurse my wounds this happened:

2002 altima SL with 57,100 miles. i'm in philadelphia where it's about 12 degrees today. my car started fine and i let it run for a couple minutes before i went to my friend's house. nothing was amiss on the 15 minute drive.

got back into my car with a self-splinted left hand. i was only at the house for about 45 minutes (most of the time spent mopping up blood).

started the car, engine sounded fine. looked at the dash- door open warning light was on and no reading on the tachometer.

went to signal right, turn signal isn't working. left turn signal also not working.

thought that the car may have been unhappy so i waited a few minutes for it to warm up.

after the wait- STILL no reading on the temperature guage, no reading on the tachometer, no turn signals and open door indicator was still on.

i had the battery replaced in November and have had no problems with the engine whatsoever.

i'm totally new to the DIY car stuff but i figure i can get fuses while i stop off and get a tetanus shot  

thanks in advance for your help! i don't know which to be more worried about-my car or my fingers!!!


----------



## SonyaWon (Jan 26, 2007)

*update*

i let my car sit for the rest of yesterday. this morning i went out to start my car, armed with the knowledge of a possibly blown fuse. strange thing is EVERYTHING WORKS FINE NOW!!!!!!

what gives? i'm relieved but confused.

can anyone relate to this issue with their altima or nissan in general? maybe it was THAT cold out yesterday?

any thoughts?

thanks!


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

lol i dono about it being that cold for the altima but i do know that my 84 jimmy hates me when i crank it in 30 degree weather lol....


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Next time it happens, try opening the hood. On the right side of the car (which would be your left when you are looking at the engine) there will be a black box near the front. Take off the cover and you will see a bunch of fuses and relays. Try tapping on the relays and see if that gets the gauges working. If not, then you might be looking at a bad gauge set. Otherwise that box of fuses and relays may need to be replaced (its called an IPDM/ER).


----------



## kurtdaniel (Aug 8, 2007)

sory for bringing this thread into ressurection but i think that the problem is definitely a blown fuse..i would like to share this blown fuse replacement diy..hope it helps..


----------

